# search for songs



## vierlagig (21 November 2007)

suche lieder über schöne frauen die man nicht bekommt also like farin urlaubs "das schöne mädchen" für ein mixtape für die dame von der AVOR


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

prinzen - blaues blut


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

was auch immer du vorhast, vergiss nich ein carepaket mit barry white bereitzuhalten fals es klappt...


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was auch immer du vorhast, vergiss nich ein carepaket mit barry white bereitzuhalten fals es klappt...



nein, nein, so "schlimm" soll es gar nicht werden ... kennt ihr frauen wie julia? sie ist so eine...

prinzen ... irgendwo *kram* *such* ... da fällt mir auch noch bodo wartke - "an dich" ein ... aber falsche situation  ...


----------



## Frank (22 November 2007)

wer ist eigentlich julia?


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich julia?



wat bin ich froh, dass du heut nicht zum mittag rüber kommst


----------



## Frank (22 November 2007)

mit einem ring an der hand wird man für einige frauen erst richtig interessant, vielleicht hätte sie ihn eher entdecken müssen!?

soll das ein weihnachtsgeschenk für die "unnahbare" werden?


----------



## gingele (22 November 2007)

wie wärs mit den ärzten "wie es geht"
oder wheatus "teenage dirtbag"


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> mit einem ring an der hand wird man für einige frauen erst richtig interessant, vielleicht hätte sie ihn eher entdecken müssen!?



vielleicht auch beser nicht - da streiten wir uns noch ... haben uns aber schon darauf geeinigt, dass wir nicht schizophren sind 



Frank schrieb:


> soll das ein weihnachtsgeschenk für die "unnahbare" werden?



so in etwa, ja, ist doch das fest der liebe ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> wie wärs mit den ärzten "wie es geht"
> oder wheatus "teenage dirtbag"



"wie es geht" - manchmal kommt man auf die einfachsten dinge nicht, danke, auch wenn das ende zu sehr in eine richtung zielt, die ich ja nicht verfolge *grübel*

"teenage dirtbag" - "But she doesn't know who I am
And she doesn't give a damn about me" ... muah, wie geil, gebucht!


----------



## gingele (22 November 2007)

Freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte. 

Dann wünch ich dir viel Erfolg in deinem Unterfangen.


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Der Junge mit der Gitarre - Ya Ya



> sitten in the lala, waiten for the yaya.
> sitten in the lala, waiten for the yaya.
> and made some funny, but i don't belive she's
> comming aha.
> ...


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

das wichtigste fehlt noch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1pWn3qUgVg

FRAUEN REGIER´N DIE WELT! ein song voller wahrheiten...


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (22 November 2007)

oder nimm nen alten Song von den Ärzten:

Tittenmaus

... der kommt immer gut an....

Dabbes


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> FRAUEN REGIER´N DIE WELT! ein song voller wahrheiten...



voller schmerzlicher wahrheiten... ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> oder nimm nen alten Song von den Ärzten:
> 
> Tittenmaus
> 
> ... der kommt immer gut an....




die ärzte *beugt man nicht :twisted: *... es heißt also: "nimm nen alten song von die ärzte" ...klingt komisch, is aber so... "ich war ein junge, wie jeder andre..." *sing* ... danke für den tipp...


----------



## Markus (22 November 2007)

und fürs finale noch "DU" von peter maffay  
es gibt nur zwei möglichkeiten wie frauen auf dieses lied reagieren.

1. sie weint weil der song sie so sehr berührt - tröste sie, sei zärtlich - nutze die chance

2. sie weint weil sie so furchtbare ohrenschmerzen hat -  - tröste sie, sei zärtlich - nutze die chance


ps
ich finde maffay gut und steh auch dazu - ich sag nur:

[sing]
"... sie wusste ALLES und sie..."
[/sing]


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

bis auf "tröste sie, sei zärtlich - nutze die chance" könntest du recht haben ... ich will sie mit dem mixtape nicht rumkriegen, wirklich nicht *schwör* ... hab doch schon eine frau an der backe


----------



## Hermann (22 November 2007)

die firma - die eine knaller hit
oder freundeskreis - A-N-N-A


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

we are scientists - worth the wait



> If I had one traffic common sense
> I would have already left
> Don't ask how long I've been waiting here
> Yeah, you can probably guess
> ...



gebucht


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> die firma - die eine knaller hit
> oder freundeskreis - A-N-N-A



die firma schlug mir heut schon mal jemand vor - fällt aus wegen IS NICH (da gehts um ne frau die der typ hat)

A-N-N-A - ich gebs zu, mußte es nochmal hören, das ende war mir entfallen - zu viel liebe ... aber definitiv ein geiler track und die fortsetzung von max herre ist einfach nur zum niederknien...


----------



## Perfektionist (22 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> das wichtigste fehlt noch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1pWn3qUgVg
> 
> FRAUEN REGIER´N DIE WELT! ein song voller wahrheiten...


 
Wahrheiten hin oder her ... ein SUPER - SWING - SONG !!!!
mein Hobby - superweich darauf getanzter Lindy - :s11:


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2007)

soooho...aktueller zwischenstand:

farin urlaub - das schöne mädchen
wheatus - teenage dirtbag
der junge mit der gitarre - ya ya
die ärzte - tittenmaus
we are scientists - worth the wait
kaiser chiefs - you can have it all
the libertines - don´t be shy
roger cicero - frauen regier'n die welt

[edit]
sophia - sometimes
kate nash - dickhead
[/edit]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2007)

@ Markus

Du haust hier ja Tricks raus wie ein Weltmeister..... aber sag mal.. was macht den dein Liebesleben ??? Ist aus dem Tread von damals ( SPSler sucht Frau) was geworden ?????


----------



## argv_user (22 November 2007)

Meine Frau regiert Meine Welt (dafür liebe ich sie).
Aber den Song vom Zizero hasst sie.


----------



## Markus (23 November 2007)

aus der kategorie "optimismuss gepaahrt nit satiere" würde sich noch "du willst immer nur ficken" von "ganzschönfeist" anbieten.

dann sollte noch satisfaction von den stones drauf.

und um ihr zu zeigen dass es auch ganz gut ohne sie geht kommt am ende freddy mit "i want to break free" alternativ dazu auch "alles fotzen auser mutti" von den onkelz...


und zu zu "you can leave your head on" hat sich bisher immer noch wer ausgezogen...


----------



## MatMer (23 November 2007)

j.b.o. - bejonze

es geht darum das er der frau sagt sie ist hässlich, aber es stehte ihr gut es passt zu ihr

ich hab den song meiner freundin direkt vorspielen müssen

oder j.b.o. - ich liebe dir


----------



## himbeergeist (23 November 2007)

....nach kurzer überlegung,
klaus&klaus mit da steht ein pferd auf dem flur:-D :-D :-D 

frank


----------



## gingele (23 November 2007)

weiß zwar nicht ob der song passt, viel mir aber gerade so ein

Sorry Seems to be the Hardest Word  von Blue und Elton John


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 November 2007)

Bei diesem Thema passt eigentlich immer ein Lied von den Kassierern .
Oder: Such A Surge - "Mein Weg"
         No Fun At All - "Second Best"
         3 Feet Smaller - "One Night Stand"


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 November 2007)

Aus gegebenem Anlass :
Pixies - "Here Comes Your Man"
30 Seconds To Mars - "The Kill"


----------



## nade (24 November 2007)

Solls hier um Schnulzen gehn oder was?
Aber Jeany von Falco passt bestimmt zu dem "alten Krempel"
Rammstein/Kraftwerk - Das Model
Alice Cooper - Schools out
      ""         - Poison
Bad Relegion - Punkrock song
Die Toten Hosen - Nichts bleibt für die Ewigkeit
Die Toten Hosen - Paradies
Die Toten Hosen - Bonny & Clyde
Europe - Final Countdown (passt gut zum in den Geburtstag reinfeiern )
Guano Apes -  Lord of the Boards
In Extremo - Wie kann ich das Herz meiner Liebsten gewinnen
In Extremo - rotes Haar
J.B.O - Kuschelmetal
Kiss -  Heaven´s on fire
.
.
.
.
Hab zu viel Musik merk ich gerade...
(nun ja etwas dran vorbei aber die letzten da passt das ein oder andere)


----------



## vierlagig (27 November 2007)

element of crime - ferien von dir 

eigentlich das ganze album "psycho"


----------



## vierlagig (2 Dezember 2007)

Farin Urlaub - Das schöne Mädchen
Der Junge Mit Der Gitarre - Ya Ya
Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag
Fools Garden - Take Me
We Are Scientists - Worth The Wait
Kaiser Chiefs - You Can Have It All
KISS - See You In Your Dreams
The Libertines - Don't Be Shy
Kate Nash - Dickhead
the streets - fit but you know it
Franz Ferdinand - Walk away
The Rolling Stones - (I Can'T Get No) Satisfaction
Nada Surf - What Is Your Secret
The Wonders - That Thing You Do!
U2 - Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses
Tom Gäbel - Hey Look Me Over
The Beatles - I'm A Loser

aber über die reihenfolge bin ich mir noch uneins


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2007)

big and rich - save a horse ride a cowboy

fettes brot - schwule mädchen

fettes brot - ding


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2007)

’n Jürchen gieht ’s net gut, ’n Jürchen gieht ’s net gut,
’n Jürchen gieht ’s net gut, seine Nos die is ganz rut.
Das Proggen fällt ihm schwer, das Proggen fällt ihm schwer,
das Proggen fällt ihm schwer und der Husten plagt ihn sehr.
Weil ’s ’n Jürchen doch so schlecht grad geht,
singen alle jetzt ganz leise dieses Lied.
Lebt denn der alte Schmiermerker noch, Schmiermerker noch, Schmiermerker noch?
Lebt denn der alte Schmiermerker noch, Schmiermerker noch?
Ja, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch.
Ja, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, stirbt nicht.
Der Jürchen der is krank, der Jürchen der is krank,
dr Jürchen der is krank, uns wird aa schu Angst und Bang.
Was solln wir denn nur tun, was solln wir denn nur tun,
was solln wir denn nur tun, ja, er muß sich jetzt ausruhn.
Weil ’s ’n Jürchen doch so schlecht grad geht,
summen wir alle gemeinsam unser Lied.
Mmh …
Der Jürchen is halb tot, der Jürchen is halb tot,
dr Jürchen is halb tot, wir habn unnre liebe Not.
Er liegt nu of der Diel, er liegt nu of der Diel,
er liegt nu of der Diel un er sogt aa net mehr viel.
Weil ’s mit ’n Jürchen nun zu Ende geht,
schweigen wir alle gemeinsam unser Lied.
…
Kommt mit, wir gehn an ’s Grab ihn mal besuchen.
Schaut alle her, ein Wunder ist geschehn.
Der Jürchen ist tot aber der Schmiermerker LEBT!
drum singen wir das Lied so laut es geht.
Lebt denn der alte …


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2007)

Doro- We´re like Thunder (fest.. Regina Halmich)
Eisregen- Vom Muttermord
Megadeth- Peace sells
Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction
Axxis- She got nine lifes
Axxis- Blood Angel
Tarja- Poison (gecoverd)


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß, aber das Gehopse da hör ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht an.
Für Ärzte, da kann man sich drunke un dirmlisch suche nach Lider die um Weibsens gehn...
aber dann halt...
Die Ärzte- Sie kratzt, sie stinkt, sie klebt
Die Ärzte- Sweet sweet Quendoline
Die Ärzte- Ich weiß nicht ob es liebe ist
Die Ärzte- Schwanz ab
Die Ärzte Elke
.
.
.
.
.
Bei meiner Musik würde es glaub Tage dauern um die richtigen Lieder rauszufiltern...
// nachtrag: das Topic hab ich nicht verfehlt, ---search for songs---


----------



## vierlagig (2 Dezember 2007)

auffrischung kann nicht schaden: "suche lieder über schöne frauen die man nicht bekommt also like farin urlaubs "das schöne mädchen""

...nicht gegen die ärzte, aber die realsatire ist manchmal doch zu heftig für ein derartiges mixtape...


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

ich habs getan ... möge mich der teufel holen ... habe heut das "mixtape" auf cd inkl. 20 seitigem, liebevoll gestalteten booklet, der dame von der AVOR mehr oder weniger überreicht ... weiß bisher nur das es angekommen ist ... und weiß auch, dass viel mehr reaktion auch nicht zu erwarten ist, aber doch befreit es mich von der last, davon ihr nie sagen zu können, dass sie "das schöne mädchen" ist und "fit, but you know it" am ende aber doch nur "dickhead" ...


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2007)

darf ich das booklet mal sehen?  

markus.uhl@uhltronix.com


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

behalt mal deinen spam-ordner im auge ... betreff ist aber eindeutig


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

update: es kam gerade eine email an ... "warst du das?" ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> update: es kam gerade eine email an ... "warst du das?" ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger



Die will Dich!


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die will Dich!



mist! am ziel vorbei geschossen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> update: es kam gerade eine email an ... "warst du das?" ... nicht mehr, nicht weniger


 
Erstmal fragen : WAS ????


.... Zeit gewinnen nennt man das...


----------



## Frank (11 Dezember 2007)

hast du es an der poststelle aufgegeben? oder wie ist dein 
geschenk in die heiligen räume der AVOR gekommen?


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> hast du es an der poststelle aufgegeben? oder wie ist dein
> geschenk in die heiligen räume der AVOR gekommen?



sie hat ein fahrrad mit korb


----------



## Frank (11 Dezember 2007)

ganz schön unpersönlich.. :???:


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ganz schön unpersönlich.. :???:



so bin ich, klebte aber ein postit drauf


----------



## Frank (11 Dezember 2007)

hast du schon auf ihre frage geantwortet? :s6:


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> hast du schon auf ihre frage geantwortet?



joah, hat dann aber auch gleich feierabend gemacht...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

warte ja immer noch auf das feedback von markus und frank zum booklet


----------



## Frank (11 Dezember 2007)

naja hübsches, liebevoll gestaltetes booklet halt, doch fehlt mir die versteckte persönliche widmumg  
aber sonst ganz großes kino


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2007)

widmung war mir dann doch zu kitschig ... irgendwie ist durch farins song der dreh- und angelpunkt schon ziemlich gut dargestellt :-D 

... für markus und alle anderen muß gesagt werden, dass es sich um ein doppelseitig bedrucktes, durch den farblaser hochwertig wirkendes, mit einer kupferdraht(!)-bindung zusammengefasstes booklet handelt ...


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2007)

Ich seh das so richtig vor meinem inneren Auge. Vierlagig hockt so vor dem Rechner, die Dame kommt auf dem Fahrrad vorbeigeradelt (das macht ja wirklich einen schlanken Fuß auf dem Fahrrad) und er wird bleich, sabbert in seine Tastatur und muß gewaltsam davon abgehalten werden, durch falsche Befehle die Anlage zu zerlegen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich seh das so richtig vor meinem inneren Auge. Vierlagig hockt so vor dem Rechner, die Dame kommt auf dem Fahrrad vorbeigeradelt (das macht ja wirklich einen schlanken Fuß auf dem Fahrrad) und er wird bleich, sabbert in seine Tastatur und muß gewaltsam davon abgehalten werden, durch falsche Befehle die Anlage zu zerlegen.



arbeit und privates unterliegt einer strikten trennung ... "arbeitszeit ist nicht nur zum rumdaddeln da! wo büro ist, ist kein streichelzoo" (B.Stromberg) und das sabbern hab ich mir mit wenigen monaten abgewöhnt...
das mit dem falschen befehl ist mir bisher nur einmal passiert, ne falsche BCD-wandlung ohne OB zum abfangen - zack - cpu in stop - matte in der presse - alles nicht so toll ... daraus lernt man, dass nicht nur frauen nicht zur ablenkung herhalten dürfen ...

...achso, nen schlanken fuß hat sie ... und schöne schuhe ...


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...achso, nen schlanken fuß hat sie ... und schöne schuhe ...



Ah, ein Schuhfetischist ! Du willst ihr doch nicht etwa die Schuhe klauen?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du willst ihr doch nicht etwa die Schuhe klauen?



nö, machen sich an ihren füßen viel besser


----------



## Frank (12 Dezember 2007)

habe mich heut selbst überzeugt, der kollege hat geschmack 
bezüglich der frau - natürlich


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> habe mich heut selbst überzeugt, der kollege hat geschmack



danke, ich weiß


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> habe mich heut selbst überzeugt, der kollege hat geschmack
> bezüglich der frau - natürlich


 
das will ich doch schwer hoffen, immerhin steckt doch einige arbeit in dem label - sowas sollte sich lohnen...

wie sind die neusten zahlen?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wie sind die neusten zahlen?



wir sind in dialog getreten, sie hat ab morgen urlaub und was ich gar nicht verstehen kann: sie sei hier um zu arbeiten, nimmt die arbeit also ziemlich ernst...tztztz


----------



## Markus (13 Dezember 2007)

was arbeitet sie denn?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was arbeitet sie denn?



*A*rbeits*VOR*bereitung - was man da genau macht, keine ahnung


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2007)

Sagt doch der Name, die Arbeit der Anderen vorbereiten ! Das brauchen Frauen übrigens nicht mal zu lernen, das machen die immer, *UNS ARBEIT* .


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2007)

*mein wahrscheinlich letzter beitrag zu diesem thread*

...immer wenn es interessant wird holen frauen, die schlechten erfahrungen raus...

zweifel, unsicherheit, schwierigkeiten zu verstehen und unwohlsein bei den entwicklungen ... jetzt ist sie erstmal im urlaub, hat ihre mails umgeleitet und eine private möglichkeit hat sie nicht verlauten lassen ... stand grad auf der anlage und konnte so ihrer aufforderung schnell zu antworten nicht nach kommen ...

sie hat sich noch mal für die cd bedankt und gut ...

... ich bin raus ...

[edit]falls es jemanden interessiert- die tracklist:

Der Junge Mit Der Gitarre - Ya Ya
The Rolling Stones - (I Can'T Get No) Satisfaction
The Wonders - That Thing You Do!
Farin Urlaub - Das schöne Mädchen
Nada Surf - What Is Your Secret
Kaiser Chiefs - You Can Have It All
Fools Garden - Take Me
KISS - See You In Your Dreams
The Streets - Fit But You Know It
The Libertines - Don't Be Shy
Hansen Band - Baby Melancholie
Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag
We Are Scientists - Worth The Wait
Die Toten Hosen - Pushed Again
Franz Ferdinand - Walk away
Kate Nash - Dickhead
The Beatles - I'm A Loser

und das booklet[/edit]


----------



## Frank (13 Dezember 2007)

lass den kopf nicht hängen, irgendwann ist auch der längste urlaub vorbei.... und bis dahin gibts ein trostbier, heut abend, bei deinem nachbarn...


----------



## Markus (13 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... stand grad auf der anlage und konnte so ihrer aufforderung schnell zu antworten nicht nach kommen ...


 
sehr gut! lass sie zappeln...


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2008)

ich bereue nichts!


----------



## Markus (18 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bereue nichts!


 
???*

*ich gehe davon aus das du diese reaktion mit deinem beitag erzwingen wolltetst?


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ???*
> 
> *ich gehe davon aus das du diese reaktion mit deinem beitag erzwingen wolltetst?



nein, ganz und gar nicht, wollte nur sagen, dass ich sehr viel daraus gelernt habe! und niemand, sollte er sich in einer ähnlichen oder komplett anderen situation befinden, sich scheuen soll, das durchzuziehen!


----------



## Frank (18 März 2008)

gab es denn jetzt nach 2 1/2 monaten tatsächlich 
eine reaktion auf deine weihnachtsüberraschung?


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> gab es denn jetzt nach 2 1/2 monaten tatsächlich
> eine reaktion auf deine weihnachtsüberraschung?



nein, aber eben auch das gehört zu dem gelernten ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nein, aber eben auch das gehört zu dem gelernten ...


 

Na... das nenn ich mal viele Worte um NIX machen *ROFL* 

:sc1:


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2008)

immer dran denken 

wer kämpft kann verlieren und
wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren 

in diesem sinne kopf hoch bzw noch viel glück


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

danke hermann ... verloren würd ich da gar nischts sehen, noch nicht mal den rohling ... nur gewonnen: erfahrungen, worte, ideen ... hat sogar meine wartungsarbeiten an alten progs beflügelt, da heißen die schmiermerker jetzt julia *ROFL*


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2008)

man lernt nie aus 

falls das gar nichts gibt und du mal wieder was neues findest, 
haste schonmal ein ganz gutes geschenk


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> du mal wieder was neues findest



hab doch da schon "was" ... aber immer mal links und rechtsgucken schadet ja nicht ... war ja auch nicht als werbung angelegt und ich bin ja auch nicht der, der sich hier darüber beschwert, dass es kein eindeutiges ergebnis gab


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2008)

lass dich nur nicht zu sehr beim programmieren davon beeinflussen 
nicht das deine programme bald aussehen wie ein namensbuch für frauen


----------



## nade (18 März 2008)

ROFL Hermann das wäre aber dann ne eindeutige Tabelle für Fehlermeldungen *gggg*


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2008)

ich denke viel mehr an die fehlfunktionen, weil es nicht klar strukturiert ist


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juni 2009)

sie weiß nicht mal mehr, wo es überhaupt ist ... bei mir läuft es aber regelmäßigst ...

es war die zeit meines lebens ... bisher ... ich bin jung und es werden andere zeitn kommen. was kann der topf dazu, dass der deckel nicht will


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... was kann der topf dazu, dass der deckel nicht will



Und was kann den der Deckel dafür, das der Topf nicht einsieht, 
dass der Deckel halt nicht passt? :shock:  :-?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> wer kämpft kann verlieren und
> wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren



Schon, aber eine gewisse Selbstachtung setzt dem Grenzen.


----------

